# Remington Genesis



## flynhunt (May 21, 2008)

Has anybody had any experience with the Remington Genesis. I was dead set on a T/C Encore, but with the Genesis being almost a third of the price ($199 on sale at Cabelas vs. $500+) I'm having a hard time spending the extra. The few reviews I've seen have been positive except that the primer may become hard to get out. The specs seem to be about identical. Any problems with those that own the Encore? Thanks!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

nope not even one problem with my ENCORE shoots right where you aim it!  ya get what ya pay for.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

flynhunt i bought one after my friend and his brother had great luck with thiers.I have about thirty rounds through mine.made miner windage and elavation adjustments.shooting open sights right out of box.very happy with it.I was going to get t/c triumph.but i am glad that i went with the genesis.


----------

